# Need a good almond scent



## ellajoan (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm looking for an almond scent to mimic an old family recipe containing almond paste, so I'm looking for a sweet almond pastry type scent.  BB's almond biscotti is close, but has some bitter undertones that make it "off."  Any suggestions for a baked good type of almond?  Thanks!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 14, 2013)

how about adding a plain "sweet" kind of scent to counter the bitter?


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 14, 2013)

I saw an Almond Pastries at Peaks' Candle Supplies.  I like almond a lot.


----------



## andoy (Jan 15, 2013)

I've also been looking for a good Almond scent without the bitter after tones. This I think makes it smell a bit too much like marzipan. You cannot really mask this out, you need to find a scent without it.

L'Occitane have a lovely fragrance for their Almond Shower Oil. It is I believe based on Coumarin (named after the tonka bean)... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coumarin

It's hard to obtain. I've looked around for something that can replicate it.


----------



## Genny (Jan 15, 2013)

From Nature With Love has a Roasted Nuts that smells like almonds without that "cherry" smell that most almonds have.  But that fo does contain phthalates, I don't know if that matters to you or not, but just thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------

